# LMS 3540 HiTorque 8.5 x 20 Lathe need info



## jjtgrinder (Jun 26, 2020)

I bought a Grizzly Tools G0765 7x14 about a year ago. It is the biggest POC that I’ve ever seen!  I’ve had nothing but trouble with it you cannot make accurate parts on it.

I am now thinking about buying a Little Machine shop 3540 HiTorque 8.5 x 20 Lathe.  

If anyone out there has this lathe that they’ve used for sometime , please let me know what you think about it.

Thank you.  Grinder


----------



## higgite (Jun 26, 2020)

Have you done a forum search for "3540"? It has been discussed quite a bit, pros and cons, mostly pros. A lot of good info. I've had mine for 6 years and have been very happy with it. I've done things from 8-32 screw threads to 4" chuck backplates on it.

Tom


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jun 28, 2020)

higgite said:


> Have you done a forum search for "3540"? It has been discussed quite a bit, pros and cons, mostly pros. A lot of good info. I've had mine for 6 years and have been very happy with it. I've done things from 8-32 screw threads to 4" chuck backplates on it.
> 
> Tom


Thank you sir!


----------



## jjtgrinder (Aug 25, 2020)

I bought the lathe and I am very satisfied with it.  The only thing I wish it had was a tumble reverse so I could disengage the gear train when not needed.


----------



## higgite (Aug 25, 2020)

jjtgrinder said:


> I bought the lathe and I am very satisfied with it.  The only thing I wish it had was a tumble reverse so I could disengage the gear train when not needed.


It’s a bit more trouble than flipping a lever, but it’s pretty simple to open the gear compartment cover, loosen one hex head cap screw and swing the banjo down out of the way. I’ve never had the urge to disengage the gear train, but if I did, that’s what I’d do. Glad you like your new lathe.

Tom


----------



## jjtgrinder (Aug 26, 2020)

Also, being able to quickly reverse the gear train.


----------

